# Erdung von Profibuskabeln



## drfunfrock (28 September 2007)

Auf einer Seite wurde empfohlen beide Seiten des Schirmes vom Kabel  bei den Steckern zu erden. Nur ergibt es bei einem längerem Kabel eine wunderschöne Schleife, die Störspannungen aufnehmen kann. Wie macht ihr das mit dem Erden? 

Zumdem möchte ich mal Fragen, ob es für diese Kabel gutes Abisolierwerkzeug gibt? Wir benutzen hier Stecker von Erni.


----------



## Markus (28 September 2007)

Es ist (fast) immer sinnvoll großflächig bzw. beidseitig zu erden, egal bei was.

gemacht wird es häufig nicht weil der potentialausgleich schlecht ist bzw. der schirm als solcher dienen würde.

ein vernünftiger potentialausgleich ist das allerwichtigste!
am besten immer auf möglichst viel stahlbau damit fahren, solche kapazitäten schlucken fast alles.

eine gute maschine muss eben schwer sein...  


wir nutzen die stipping tools von siemens:
http://automation.usa.siemens.com/autogen/docs/net/pfb/lit/E80001-V931-A67-X-7600.pdf
(google)


----------



## TommyG (29 September 2007)

Bei

uns sind die von Weidmüller im einsatz. Mittlerweile haben wir aber di dritte Klinge deaktiviert, einmal außen, einmal Schirm, das reicht. Vllt kann man auch so einen Antennen- Stripper nehmen, Richtung SAT- Kabel, aber das sollte auf den Notfall/ Hobby- Bereich begrenzt sein...

imho, Greetz, Tom


----------



## marlob (29 September 2007)

Zum Erden von Profibuskabeln gibt es hier eine schöne Erklärung.

@Markus 
Das Stripping Tool von Siemens benutzen wir auch, ist ne schöne Sache. 

Ich krieg sonst immer einen Anfall, wenn ich sehe das manche Monteure die Kabel mit einem Messer abisolieren und dann die Schirmung beschädigen. 
Sind schöne Fehlerquellen. Vor allem in EMV verseuchten Umgebungen.


----------



## drfunfrock (29 September 2007)

Danke für den Link. Nur sollte man noch darauf achten, dass das Kabel möglichst nah an der Erdung liegt, sonst bekommen man eine Schleife - auch bei Stahlträger - über den Schirm. Und je grösser die Fläche einer Schleife, desto mehr Spannung kann induziert werden. Der resultierende Stromfluss kann an den Kabelenden heftigst stören. Das war auch der Grund meiner Nachfrage, weil ich das Erden an beiden Enden seltsam fand.


----------



## IBN-Service (30 September 2007)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Danke für den Link. Nur sollte man noch darauf achten, dass das Kabel möglichst nah an der Erdung liegt, sonst bekommen man eine Schleife - auch bei Stahlträger - über den Schirm. Und je grösser die Fläche einer Schleife, desto mehr Spannung kann induziert werden. Der resultierende Stromfluss kann an den Kabelenden heftigst stören. Das war auch der Grund meiner Nachfrage, weil ich das Erden an beiden Enden seltsam fand.



Hallo drfunfrock,

um das Aufspannen von Störungen in einer Schleife zu verhindern ist es 
ratsam, mit dem Profibuskabel noch eine Erdleitung als zusätzlichen
Potentialausgleich zu verlegen, 
mit möglichst großem Querschnitt (> 6qmm)

Den DP-Schirm an beiden Enden erden ist zwingend notwendig.

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## drfunfrock (30 September 2007)

Auf die Idee hätte ich auch kommen sollen. Danke sehr


----------



## GobotheHero (2 Oktober 2007)

Hallöchen =)

Ich möchte nur der Form halber auf die Möglichkeit hinweisen ein Ende der Profibusleitung mit einem Kondensator zu Erden.
Potentialausgleichende Gleichströme können dann auch nicht fließen.

cu =)


----------



## Gecht (2 Oktober 2007)

Bevor ich mich jetzt aufhänge:
Habe heute an einem TP170B gemessen: Sub-D Buchse ist mit Erdungschraube verbunden. Hab einen Wago Profibus Eco Slave gemessen: Sub-D mit Hutschiene verbunden. Und ich könnte wetten, dass bei ner 300er CPU die Sub-D Buchse mit der Montageschiene verbunden ist (hab jetzt grad keine in der Werkstatt fertig montiert aber unten an der CPU ist doch immer das Metallteil, oder irre ich mich?).
Also, wenn man diese Teile sauber erdet und natürlich immer einen Potausgleich mit ins Feld legt müsste das doch reichen? (ist das grossflächig?)
Ich steh nämlich gar nicht auf Buskabel extra erden, wenn man da nicht aufpasst fängt man sich noch was ein (schon erlebt: gleiche EMV-Schiene für Bus und FU-Motor, Kabel direkt nebeneinander aufgeschellt).


----------



## drfunfrock (3 Oktober 2007)

Der Punkt ist der, dass wenn ein Strom über den Schirm fliesst und dieser auf dem Gehäuse des angeschlossenen Gerätes landet, dieser auf der Strecke im Stecker die signalführenden Kabel beeinflusst. Wenn vorher geerdet wird, wird jeglicher Strom im Schirm vor dem Stecker in Richtung Erde abgeleitet.


----------



## drfunfrock (4 Oktober 2007)

Ein letzter Beitrag von mir: Eine gute Installationsanweisung fand ein Kollege von mir auf 

www.profibus.com

http://www.profibus.com/celummdb/do...des/Guideline__Assembling_8022_v106_May06.pdf


----------



## GobotheHero (4 Oktober 2007)

Yoah =)
Also es würde mir komisch vorkommen, wenn ich wissen würde, das ich einen Potentialausgleich über den Sub-D mache ... ich habe bei sowas schon mal einige Ampere gemessen, weil dort der Potentialausgleich nicht stimmte und auch die Trafos nicht geerdet waren, ich hab nicht schlecht geschaut. Ich frage mich ob so ne Platine das aushält ... oder der Stecker.
Mann kann/sollte doch auch unterscheiden zwischen "schmutziger Erde", Erde, Schirm um solche Störungen noch zu minimieren?
Zumindest kann ich mich an sowas erinnern, machen tuen das wohl wenige...
Große FU´s kommen bei mir immer auf die Rückwand und ich versuche Leistung/Komunikation/Analogteil räumlich zu trennen.

Gruß Gobo


----------

